# yep REM, using noses



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes knew there was rabbits in this hedgerow..as the cows in the field made them bolt before we could get a shot off..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIlVc0TPXj4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HAR - great Vid - need I say or SNIFF more ! LOL!


----------

